# memphis audio any good?



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

lookin for sum pr125s 12s for 75 a peice good deal?

how bout 400 dollar 12 inch mojo's?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

memphis is good


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 6 2006, 08:44 PM~6710736
> *memphis is good
> *


*X2*


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

im planning on gettin 4 12s pr125s with a box off of ebay and hook up a 1000w fosgate monoblock would this hit


----------



## 64malibu (Oct 23, 2006)

memphis amps seem to be pretty good price and have great quality. If you want to "hit" hard go with 2 mojo's.


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

im runinin two pr154d 15s...very pleased with them...my club member is runin two mojo 15s off just a 1,000 watts...and is loud as fuck...i would say go with those if your lookin for some loud bass...not so crisp and clean bass...but loud as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive had acouple memphis amps and loved them, i really like the small mono blocks, they are veryvery compact, but push alot of clean power


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

im tell u right now memphis is the shit i sold a juggernot 15 so i could go back to memphis im puting 2 pr 10s in my back trunk deck but if ur doing nething memphis buy it at a dealer memphis is sold online as it says on the web site it will pay off in the long run and for comp i like mmat there the shit to but more for bass contest the mmats juggernot is = to an 18 inch memphis lvs and a kick solo x


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah it is


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont have any experience with there subs, but I am very pleased with there amps!!! I had 2 Diamond Audio D6's with a 1000D in my old Explorer sport and hit 148 on the mic.


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

I haven't used their subs but i have used their speakers, components, caps, wire, line drivers, and amps. i would suggest stay away from the pr and spend the extra cash and get the m-class. But for the cost there are a lot of other good brands out there. For about a lil bit more than the the m-class 1000d i got the planet audio 2250 and it pushes way harder.


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Use to be Fultron,They right down the street from my job.


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

pr are gor bass the mclass r for like country and rock the prs are for rap and hip hop there more for bass and if u got the money for the mclass u should just get the m1 there like the rockford p3 but in memphis i usto have 1 of them in my cougar bitch banged like a 15 intil i blow it do to lact of air space lol trade fo 2 ten pr for my town car down need alot of bass in my weekend rider


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

MEMPHIS... #1.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Mar 28 2007, 11:15 AM~7568602
> *MEMPHIS... #1.
> *



disagree.

they come out with some good equipment but not the very best; not to mention they dont have equipment that dominates in any of the different applications you would use their equipment for (daily, spl, sq, etc)


still worth enough equipment for my ride though (atleast the bella's)


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Well MEMPHIS amps are GREAT!! ...


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

well here is my 2 cents.. i just got 2 12'' M-class memphis subs and iam pushing them with a 1 ohm 1200 watt MA audio amp.. and the shit punches your chest..i havent heard bass so crisp and hard hitting like these


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 28 2007, 12:02 PM~7568870
> *disagree.
> 
> they come out with some good equipment but not the very best; not to mention they dont have equipment that dominates in any of the different applications you would use their equipment for (daily, spl, sq, etc)
> ...


memphis is tried and true and they make equipment that has won numerous championships and set several world records..... the Mojos are NASTY point blank... do some homework homie


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 28 2007, 12:13 PM~7569662
> *memphis is tried and true and they make equipment that has won numerous championships and set several world records..... the Mojos are NASTY point blank... do some homework homie
> *


I have MEMPHIS pushing some Nasty TREO subs in my trunk ........
:thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I haven't bought anything in a while... but when I added audio to my Lincoln, I went with two 10 inch Memphis subs and I was happy with the clarity and bass I got....

That was years ago, though... Im sure there are better products from all brands now.


----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 2 memphis 12s and they hit pretty fuckin hard almost blows my trunk off, I would definetly buy memphis subs again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluntman91deville_@Mar 28 2007, 12:38 PM~7569836
> *I have 2 memphis 12s and they hit pretty fuckin hard almost blows my trunk off, I would definetly buy memphis subs again!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If you like the subs...TRY their amps.. If you can ghet your hands on the Chrome amps.. like an ST1000D or an ST1100D,,,I suggest you get it


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Ok....here are my 2 cents. I've owned Memphis amps in the past and was more than satisfied for an amp that is made overseas. You'd assume it was American made because of the name "*Memphis*" but that's where their Corporate offices are located. I was told this by the Memphis Sales Rep that handles the West Coast.  

Never fucked with subs so I can't tell you nothing!!! :biggrin:


----------

